#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  DNP announces the closure of Phu Kradueng National Park during Jun-Sep

## Mid

*DNP announces the  closure of Phu Kradueng National Park during Jun-Sep*
Panita Norasing                                                             

*BANGKOK,* 19 June 2010  (NNT)  The National Parks, Wildlife and Plant Conservation (DNP)  Department announces the closure of Phu Kradueng National Park from June  to September. 

The period during June to September is the rainy season which is  dangerous for tourists. For safety, the Head of Phu Kradueng National  Park therefore has announced the closure of the Park and every tourism  activity from 1 June to 30 September 2010.  

This closure period is also favorable for the environment around the  Park to regenerate, while officials can make an adjustment for the place  and facilities to be available for tourists in the next season as well. 

Phu Kradueng National Park, located in Loei province  is one of famous  tourism sites in Thailand. It is the first national park of the country,  abundant in flora and fauna, with a host of visitors setting up tents  to climb the mountain each year.    

thainews.prd.go.th

----------


## pangsida

"It is the first national park of the country" interesting, I have never been there, whats it like?

----------


## aging one

Mountain you hike up with a plateau on the top beautiful and cool at sunrise or set. Loei is a wonderful and unknown province.

----------


## Nawty

looks nice....might have to go one day.

----------


## pangsida

I agree looks very nice

----------


## SunTzu

it's a ok park : far too many people and concrete to my taste. I'd recommend you guys to visit Phu Reua : both park entrances are very near to each other, but this park is less 'famed', and thus much more quiet.

Great to see pine forests in Thailand, and quite cool during raining season.


Makes it a good destination this year as Phu Kradeung is closed

----------


## Bruce Kekule

Some further information on Phu Kradueng.

"In 1943, the RFD began turning its attention to conservation and efforts to manage certain forests for the public's recreational use. The department established Phu Kradueng National Park in Loei province. However, due to World War II and very limited budgets and trained personnel, the park project was shelved."

----------


## Propagator

> both park entrances are very near to each other, but this park is less 'famed', and thus much more quiet.


I do not see how you can say that.  Must be at least 80 km between the two entrances

----------


## SunTzu

when you come from wherever (Bkk, Chiang Mai, KK, etc...), 80km dont matter. + you need to take the same road.

----------


## Nawty

Whats the closest town to these 2 parks....

----------


## Propagator

Loei is slap bang between the two.    Wang Saphung is about 25 km from Phu Kradueng.      Phu Rua has a little vilage.

----------


## Nawty

Thanks.

----------

